# Oven



## Outback321FRL (Jul 1, 2010)

What is the trick to using the gas oven without buring the food?

Seams to get to hot just over the burner.

Thanks
Marcus


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Use a pizza stone or ceramic tile to cover the sheet metal divider. You want it to go from the vents on one side to the vents on the other side.

This spreads the heat out much better so you do not burn the biscuits or cookies.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

you can use a cheap 12" X 12" ceramic tile from Home Depot. I had some old 6X6 so use 4 of them. It does take a long time for the oven to heat up and doesn't work really well. that's why most of the newer campers are offering convection/microwave ovens. serves both purposes.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Use a pizza stone or ceramic tile to cover the sheet metal divider. You want it to go from the vents on one side to the vents on the other side.
> 
> This spreads the heat out much better so you do not burn the biscuits or cookies.


x2. the first time we used the oven, the bottom of the pizza was burned, top raw. Second time, brownies were, well, unedible. Then we got a pizza stone that covers most of the grate and have baked cookies, brownies, pizza on the stone and a HUGE improvement, pizza was crisp, brownies done, cookies gone in a flash.

Also, if you can cook with the rack on the top position rather than right on top of the burner.


----------



## Outback321FRL (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the help. We will try this.

Thanks 
Marcus


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Also add an oven thermometer...the tempuratures on the dial are only for appearance.

bbwb


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Pre heating it for a while helps even out the heat also.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Lmbevard said:


> you can use a cheap 12" X 12" ceramic tile from Home Depot. I had some old 6X6 so use 4 of them. It does take a long time for the oven to heat up and doesn't work really well. that's why most of the newer campers are offering convection/microwave ovens. serves both purposes.


So do you lay the tile directly on the grey metal above the burner, or are you putting it on the stainless grate and then setting the baking dishes on top of the tile?

Has anyone installed a thermometer externally that reads the internal temp?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dub said:


> you can use a cheap 12" X 12" ceramic tile from Home Depot. I had some old 6X6 so use 4 of them. It does take a long time for the oven to heat up and doesn't work really well. that's why most of the newer campers are offering convection/microwave ovens. serves both purposes.


So do you lay the tile directly on the grey metal above the burner, or are you putting it on the stainless grate and then setting the baking dishes on top of the tile?

Has anyone installed a thermometer externally that reads the internal temp?
[/quote]

Place the tiles or stone on the divider directly above the Huber for best heat distribution.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> you can use a cheap 12" X 12" ceramic tile from Home Depot. I had some old 6X6 so use 4 of them. It does take a long time for the oven to heat up and doesn't work really well. that's why most of the newer campers are offering convection/microwave ovens. serves both purposes.


So do you lay the tile directly on the grey metal above the burner, or are you putting it on the stainless grate and then setting the baking dishes on top of the tile?

Has anyone installed a thermometer externally that reads the internal temp?
[/quote]

Place the tiles or stone on the divider directly above the Huber for best heat distribution.
[/quote]

What is a Huber? Is that the grey metal above the burner? I don't feel that this statement actually gave an answer I can use.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Traveling Tek said:


> you can use a cheap 12" X 12" ceramic tile from Home Depot. I had some old 6X6 so use 4 of them. It does take a long time for the oven to heat up and doesn't work really well. that's why most of the newer campers are offering convection/microwave ovens. serves both purposes.


So do you lay the tile directly on the grey metal above the burner, or are you putting it on the stainless grate and then setting the baking dishes on top of the tile?

Has anyone installed a thermometer externally that reads the internal temp?
[/quote]

Place the tiles or stone on the divider directly above the Huber for best heat distribution.
[/quote]

What is a Huber? Is that the grey metal above the burner? I don't feel that this statement actually gave an answer I can use. 
[/quote]

Huber should have said burner, spelling auto correct got me on my phone.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

although we really like RV gas ranges,

remember, the RV "ovens" are just a slight step above (well, some may say a step below) the kiddie toy ovens that use 100W light bulbs to bake cookies!!

We do use a "pizza stone" at all times and have religated the oven to:

baking potatoes
cooking pizza
brownies, cookies

not much else. I wish the microwave cabinet was deeper so I could swap out the microwave for a convection/microwave. Only advantage to the oven is we can use it w/o hooking to power or turning on the generator.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> you can use a cheap 12" X 12" ceramic tile from Home Depot. I had some old 6X6 so use 4 of them. It does take a long time for the oven to heat up and doesn't work really well. that's why most of the newer campers are offering convection/microwave ovens. serves both purposes.


So do you lay the tile directly on the grey metal above the burner, or are you putting it on the stainless grate and then setting the baking dishes on top of the tile?

Has anyone installed a thermometer externally that reads the internal temp?
[/quote]

Place the tiles or stone on the divider directly above the Huber for best heat distribution.
[/quote]

What is a Huber? Is that the grey metal above the burner? I don't feel that this statement actually gave an answer I can use. 
[/quote]

Huber should have said burner, spelling auto correct got me on my phone.
[/quote]

I'm glad someone else asked because i felt like an idiot not knowing what a huber was....


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We cook everything from pizza to prime rib in our oven and we've never had a problem. We don't have any tiles in ours. I must admit that we don't do any baking, i.e., bread, cookies, etc. When doing meat loaf or pork loin, I always put it in length wise over the "huber". Prime rib is the most challenging due to height, but we have managed. For pizza, I bought a 14" round pizza pan with holes in it and then used my dremel to "square it up" a tad so that it would fit in the oven. I turn the pizza a quarter-turn once in a while just to keep things somewhat even.

We buy the store-bought frozen 14" pizza because it fits in the freezer. It absolutely amazes me how much we can get in the freezer. I think Papa Murphy's would also work well, but size does matter. At least in this case.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Huber should have said burner, spelling auto correct got me on my phone.


Hahaha, cell phone posting.... Makes any one have horrible grammar. My cell constantly puts art instead are or at. I never talk about art so that word shouldn't even be in my dictionary.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

When I had my 31 RQS, I fixed baked tilapia several times, in mine. MAN, was it good!! No tile, no pizza stone, no nothing....BTW, I didn't know what a huber was, either!








Darlene


----------

